# Do any of you shoot hens?



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

This will be my first time turkey hunting and i was wondering if any of you shoot hens. Are there pros or cons? or is that not sporty? because right now i just want to kill a bird. Pry just so i can add it to my game list. Whats your opinion on killing hens?

-ryan


----------



## thenuge15 (Aug 20, 2002)

this will be my second season hunting and since i can shoot a hen in the fall but not the spring i will shot anything i see. Not because its my first its because meat is meat and think that you can get trophys from hens too, ie:legs and feathers (do they have fans.)


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

This will be my third fall hunt and if the opportunity comes for me to shoot a hen, I'll definately do it. The first year I hunted in the fall I shot a hen and she tasted really good, was tryin with my bow last yr and got busted every time. The DNR is actually encouraging hunters to take hens.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

The fall turkey hunt is mostly designed to thin the flock. Any turkey is fair game. If you want to shoot a hen, shoot one. 

The process for getting birds to come close is different in the fall because the birds won't talk back. The most successful method I've read about, is to bust a flock by sending in a dog, or shooting a gun right by them. (don't think dogs are legal here and if you are close enough to scatter the flock by shooting, maybe you should have just blasted one to start with ) Anyway, once they are scattered, you want to start calling them back with a hen call. You want to use a short yelp, but not quit a cut. Loud sharp Cuts are used to warn other turkeys and when they hear it they hunker down rather than assemble. Some cuts (soft ones) are used when eating, it says "this is good food, come get some, but keep your distance from me while I eat" That's a lot of dialoge coming from a "cut-cut-cut-cut" sound done softly. 

Gobblers (dominant Toms) at this time of year a just not easy to find. They are near the larger flock but they don't really participate much. All the jakes, youngest to oldest will be part of the flock whatever it does. 

In the fall I don't care what the bird is, but I do hope for and look for large birds. Poults are legal and tender, but not much challenge and not much meat, and shooting them is embarrasing. Especially if someone else you know pulls down a 12 lb jake.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

FYI,

It is legal in Michigan to turkey hunt with dogs during the fall season.

Hunt


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

thanks for the info fellas

Sarge, that is information that i need and i will put it to work out in the field

thanks

-ryan


----------

